# D&H Suregrow or Baileys Stud Balancer



## scotsmare (5 January 2009)

In your opinion, which is better?  Is there a major difference between the two?

Reason I ask is that I currently feed Suregrow and the merchants have run out with no replen due til next week.  They do have Baileys balancer and I have enough to mix it with the suregrow or I could just spin out the suregrow...

Clearly I should have been more organised.....


----------



## toffeesmarty (5 January 2009)

No help really , but my filly doesn't like Suregrow. If you were anywhere near here you could have my bag! She will only eat foal mix.


----------



## luckilotti (5 January 2009)

Not sure about the differences but the pellet size is different.  My foal wont touch the Baileys Balancer (will eat the Baileys stud cubes though) but will happily eat the suregrow.  
i'm being an evil owner and using up the baileys balancer before i switch over to the suregrow (thankfully a livery uses it so she let me try my foal on it)
i dont think i would mix the two TBH.


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2009)

Baileys Stud Balancer all the way!  

We feed all of ours the Bailey's Stud Balancer and not only do the LOVE it, but they all thrive on it and look fabulous all year round...especially when you consider you feed so little of it. We have tried other feeds, including the Equilibrium Growth, however nothing suits them quite like the Stud Balancer and so we went back to it and have stayed with it ever since....with the broodmare's right up to the 2 yr old being on it.


----------



## Law (5 January 2009)

I've not tried the bailey's one but little un loves the Suregrow


----------



## S_N (5 January 2009)

IME a fussy horse is more likely to be iffy with the Baileys Stud Balancer (I think it's higher in fat/oil, if this is true, this could be why?), than with the Suregrow.  Suregrow smells nicer IMO too!


----------



## southsidestud (5 January 2009)

stud balancer is what i use think its great


----------



## Touchwood (5 January 2009)

I use Bailey's stud balancer for good doer broodmares and also the youngstock and swear by it, they all look fab.


----------



## CrazyMare (5 January 2009)

http://www.freewebs.com/higgyleiko/Balancer%20-%20per%20500kg%20horse%20new%281%29.xls

This link is really useful when comparing the Balancers. I personally use TopSpec as its much lower in starch and sugar so less likely to send my mare over the edge.


----------



## Gingernags (6 January 2009)

Finn started on the balancer but now has Suregrow and is fine on it.  Don't think he noticed the difference TBH!  He gets a small amount of the Equilibrium Growth as a chaff, but won't eat any other if I try to change him onto hi-fi or anything.  Fussy b*ggers sometimes aren't they?


----------



## competitiondiva (6 January 2009)

My mare has been on the stud balancer throughout, just now though I have started to add a little stud mix to increase her calorie intake as she was starting to require a little more in the cold weather and depths of winter! Also now into 3rd trimester so foal taking more out of her!


----------



## Anastasia (6 January 2009)

We use Baileys Stud Balancer all the time for our youngstock and recommend it to all our clients who purchase foals from us.  I have found that all the youngsters thrive really well, and the Baileys Nutritionists are wonderful when you phone them with any queries.


----------



## scotsmare (6 January 2009)

Thanks all - I'm going to give the baileys a try cos the merchant stocks that all the time and it's therefore easier to get hold of.

Anastasia - if she doesn't like it, I'll bring the remainder of the bag up to you


----------



## teb (6 January 2009)

I use to be a die hard Bailey's Stud Balancer person for years as well as the other products. I am now using Suregrow with grass pellets and beet pulp. Oats are only added if needed. Also flax is an important part of their diet.

Yes I had horses that looked well and was mostly happy until I noticed some changes in one particular mare, a TB by the way, and her offspring as they got older. Mare suddenly went from easy breeder to not so easy with very erratic ovulations. Testing revealed a very healthy mare inside. During this time on the stud balancer she developed a very large thyroid. Then we had the chronic sore feet and the fat pads. Then came the dry lotting ect. So now I have misreable horses standing in a pen and eating 1/2 to 1pd a day only of stud balancer.

It turns out these horses are most likely soy intolerant. Don't give loads of the well it's in small doses so it shouldn't bother them. That's like telling a person with a nut allergy, one little nut won't hurt you. Bailye's uses more soya in there products than any feed company going. 

So after switching those horses diets, I switched some more and more. My horses still look fabulous and my bills are SO much cheaper. Oh and most importantly, my horses were able to graze normally instead of being locked up and misreable like the feed company suggested. 

Call me crazy if you like, but after 3 weeks the mares thyroid went away without big expensive vet treatment. The chronic sore feet are now gone, fat pads have gone and horses are much healthier. I've gone back to basics and will continue to stay with the basics. 

Terri


----------



## Anastasia (6 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks all - I'm going to give the baileys a try cos the merchant stocks that all the time and it's therefore easier to get hold of.

Anastasia - if she doesn't like it, I'll bring the remainder of the bag up to you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Scotsmare will hold you to that....will give you a good excuse to come and visit us...


----------



## scotsmare (6 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Thanks all - I'm going to give the baileys a try cos the merchant stocks that all the time and it's therefore easier to get hold of.

Anastasia - if she doesn't like it, I'll bring the remainder of the bag up to you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Scotsmare will hold you to that....will give you a good excuse to come and visit us... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Deal!


----------

